# Attaching red oak table top to steel frame



## Slabguy (Jul 23, 2013)

I am finishing up staining my red oak table top and I'm trying to decide how I want to attach it to the steel frame. The table top thickness is only about 1" thick so I'm considering either using short wood screws or using epoxy to put some threaded insert in it and use short bolts. I will slot the steel to allow for movement so I want the screws or bolts to be fairly loose. I also want to table top to be easily removable from the frame so I'm thinking bolts would be nice but I've never attempted using epoxy and inserts. What say you? See table top below. Don't have the frame built yet but it will be 4" I-beam similar to the picture below.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Use a forstner bit to drill the appropriate sized hole with a stop on the bit. Then drive in a T-nut. I think the rest of your plan sounds good.


----------



## Slabguy (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Art. That sounds like a good plan but one question. I was afraid if I just put in a t-nut on the underside of the table top that with the top bolted down if someone bumps up on the table top while going to stand up or something it would just pull the t-nut out. Are they stronger than that?


----------



## Quanter50 (Feb 11, 2012)

Looking good! It's begging for a nice 3" wide black walnut edging to finish it off.


----------



## Slabguy (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Quanter, That would look nice. I think I would have to cut off about another 2" off that top left corner in the second picture if I was going to do that. It gets skinnier right there because it was the edge of the sawn board.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

I know that they can be pulled out if you try, but I wouldn't think that a casual bump would do it. You could add a few extras or try epoxy if you are careful to not get it inside the threads.


----------



## Slabguy (Jul 23, 2013)

Thanks Art. That seems like it will be the best option.


----------

